# Cars below 750kg ?



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi there!

I'm looking to equip my Laika Ecovip 400i (on an Iveco chassis) with a tow hitch, and am looking to purchase a car and 'A' frame, preferably unbraked for simplicity.

I've been looking all over the net for details of vehicle weights, but I can't find any information for older cars. What do you all tow? What cars are below 750kg? Ideally I require a four-seater so that I can strip out the back seat and fit a dog cage (rules out a smart car)

Any help would be gratefuly appreciated!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi laikerdriver is the 750kg because of braking? if so its the GVW weight that important not the on the road weight, my trailor weighs 300kg but has a gross of 1300kg so needs brakes.

There only a few which qualify and i believe they are made in france, can't remember the name through.

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi laikadriver,

I've seen a lot of motorhomes towing fiat cinquecento's, this might help.....

http://www.histomobile.com/1/Fiat/1992/Cinquecento_.htm?lan=1

pete.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot really understand why you want to go for unbraked. I personal prefer to tow with a braked A Frame, you get a more comfortably tow.

The only car which might measure up to what you want is the French Aixam 
Check out http://www.aixam.com and for a review http://www.whatcar.co.uk/

I looked at them earlier this year and was assured in spite of being automatics 
they can be towed on an A Frame and I wasn't the first to ask this question.

peedee


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Cheers folks!

Still not sure of the legal aspect, only just started looking into the possibility of having a tow-car.

I live up in the north of Scotland, and there are not many specialists up here to correspond with. My van is plated up to 4200kg, although I think that is the van's MTPM? 

Does anyone else here tow with a Laika Ecovip 400i (Iveco turbo daily 4200kg)?? 

I've seen van's that are front wheel drive and with a much bigger rear-axle overhang towing cars, so I'm asuming it's technically possible, it's just a case of meeting legal requirements. 

Any information gratefully received. Many thanks!!


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, one other quick question!!

How does a braked 'A' frame actually work??

I assume that the frame hitch is attached to either the handbrake cable or the brake pedal of the car, and the frame uses the vehicles existing braking system.

If that's the case, how can the brake-servo on the car work without the engine running? 

With an 'A' frame, Do you have to leave the keys in the ignition to prevent the steering lock coming on while you are driving? Do you lock the wheels perfectly central? If so, how do you make sure they are perfectly square on???


Sooooo many questions!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Laikadriver said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm looking to equip my Laika Ecovip 400i (on an Iveco chassis) with a tow hitch, and am looking to purchase a car and 'A' frame, preferably unbraked for simplicity.
> 
> ...


Hello Laikadriver (are you who I think you are?)

I had a Laika 400i up until 3 years ago. IMHO you won't have any problems towing with it.

The only problem I can see is the fitting of the tow bar unless of course it's already insitu.

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Laikadriver said:


> Sorry, one other quick question!!
> 
> How does a braked 'A' frame actually work??
> 
> ...


The foot brake is operated by a cable connected to the hitch, and no your servo doesn't work. There are three ways around this, one towall reckon you don't need it, that the brakes work fine without servo assistance, Two fit an electric vacuum pump to the servo or three, an electric brake Buddy which sits in the footwell and operates the foot brake with considerable force.

Olley


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Liakadriver

does your dog have to be caged? because we have a Smart and Charlie a large Greyhound sits quite happily behind us.


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks!!

Hi Don, yes, it's Matt here, been a long time hasn't it?

Righty then.
I've had a chat with another Laika owner, and we have discovered my van can safely tow up to 2500kg. (I have the 4200kg chassis) That should give me plenty of scope for towing an 'old style' Vauxhall Corsa, my first choice of car.

I don't have a towbar yet, although Iveco make a straight bolt-on version for the chassis, and an old mate of mine owns a garage that race-prepare cars for rallies and the like, and is an ISO qualified welder and can do any minor mods to fit the bar perfectly safely.

That leaves the car. Ideally I would like to fit an 'A' frame that bolts straight to the front of the car, rather than chains wrapping around the wishbones. I know it's perfectly safe, it just personal choice.

What set up do you folks use? who modified your car? 
Roughly what sort of price should I be looking at?

As for the dog cage, it's kind of essential as I have two Staffies, who have been transported in a cage whenever travelling all their lives.
(By the way, they WILL be travelling in the van, in the cage, while the car's being towed, just in case anyone out there thinks I'm a nutter! The dog cage is for the car when we strike camp.)

Any help gratefully received!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Matt, 

I tow a Fiesta, weighs about 950Kgms, cannot be too dissimilar to a Corsa? 
Got my braked frame from Car-a-Tow who are based in Poole. Cost just under £1000. Towtal are Stoke on Trent way I think and their frames are a bit cheaper. 
Mine is a fixed frame bolted to the front of the car, not the chain variety. Its a nice neat job and in 4 years I have had no problem with it at all. 

I agree you do not need servo assistance, try towing without connecting the override braking system up and you will soon notice the difference. The brakes do work and somewhere I have read some recent tests have shown braking forces to be well within safety limits without servo assistance. 

peedee


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

I've fitted a vacuum pump to my Hyundia Atos, now the tail stops the dog! 
By the way my kids added an a letter A to the ATOS name plate on the rear of my car last year, shows what they think of me!


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Still looking to buy a towcar, hoping to get either a cheap Corsa or Fiesta after Christmas.

I have a friend who can help with regard to fitting a towbar to the van, it is just the car I need to have modified.

I must admit I prefer the idea of connecting the 'A' frame straight to the front of the car via 'shoot-bolts', rather than chains around the wishbones.

May I ask, did the quote for around £1000 include fitting your van with a towbar, or was that just for the car??

I live i up in the north of Scotland, so if I do elect to have a towcar, I'm going to have to incorporate it into part of a holiday!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Tow bar costs extra, circular £350. You can get both done in Poole, towbar by PWS and frame by Car-a-Tow. Poole is not a bad place for a holiday either.

peedee


----------

